# riss am steuerrohr vom CUBE:(



## bekr (12. Juni 2009)

hat von euch auch schon jemand  riss am steuerrohr vom cube?


----------



## skiffletiger (12. Juni 2009)

nein, 
warum sollten wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleichsemmel (12. Juni 2009)

Nein, das ist bei Cube so ähnlich wie bei Liteville:

Wenn etwas defekt ist hast *DU* etwas falsch gemacht


----------



## bekr (12. Juni 2009)

Schleichsemmel schrieb:


> Nein, das ist bei Cube so ähnlich wie bei Liteville:
> 
> Wenn etwas defekt ist hast *DU* etwas falsch gemacht


witz des tages


----------



## beuze1 (12. Juni 2009)

*Foto ??*


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juni 2009)

Geh zu deinem Laden wo du es gekauft hast und zeig das denen, Cube ersetzt den Rahmen.
Wenn du Zweitbesitzer bist hast du die A- Karte.


----------



## norman68 (12. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Geh zu deinem Laden wo du es gekauft hast und zeig das denen, Cube ersetzt den Rahmen.
> Wenn du Zweitbesitzer bist hast du die A- Karte.



Nicht nur als Zeitbesitzer auch wenn eine Gabel verbaut war mit zuviel Federweg


----------



## Meisi (12. Juni 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Nicht nur als Zeitbesitzer auch wenn eine Gabel verbaut war mit zuviel Federweg



Wenn man die Orginale noch hat kann man sich ja was einfallen lassen,was ich natürlich niemanden raten würde,nie.


----------



## MortyMontana (13. Juni 2009)

Meinst du evtl. Risse im Klarlack? Oben und unten am Steuerrohr?


----------



## Klatti (27. Juni 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> hat von euch auch schon jemand  riss am steuerrohr vom cube?



Ja, ich. Heute morgen entdeckt, von oben ca. 1cm lang. Das Rad ist knapp 6 Jahre alt. Weiss einer wie kulant CUBE ist? (bzw. HS Bike-Discount)


Viele Grüße

Gerald


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Juni 2009)

Wenn du zum bike-discount gehst,mit einem 6 jahre alten rad und auch noch an den falschen mitarbeiter gerätst,dann viel spaß

Wenn du an den richtigen gerätst kann es auch gut ausgehen.

Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (27. Juni 2009)

Wo soll er sonst hin gehen. Der Ansprechpartner ist und bleibt immer der Händler wo du das Bike gekauft hast. Mit dem Hersteller selber (in deinem Fall Cube) wirst du bei 99% der Bikehersteller, so weit kein Direktvermarkter wie Votec & co., nie Glück haben. Da diese den Kontakt mit Privatpersonen nichts zu tun haben darum muß sich immer der Händler kümmern.


----------



## kinschman (28. Juni 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> hat von euch auch schon jemand  riss am steuerrohr vom cube?



jo, schon gehabt !!
am AMS 100.
sah dann so aus:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Rahmen wurde seitens Cube durch einen neuen (roten) ersetzt.


----------



## Klatti (2. Juli 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Wenn du zum bike-discount gehst,mit einem 6 jahre alten rad und auch noch an den falschen mitarbeiter gerätst,dann viel spaß
> 
> Wenn du an den richtigen gerätst kann es auch gut ausgehen.
> 
> Probieren geht über studieren



Hallo,
rein rechtlich steht mir nichts zu, das ist schon klar, der Rahmen hatte 5 Jahre Garantie . Es war ein zuverlässiges Alltagsrad, im Winter habe ich mich vielleicht einmal zuviel hingelegt. Ist halt schade, weil der Rahmen nur 15000km gehalten hat (wie das hintere Laufrad). Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich einen gleichwertigen Rahmen verbauen soll, also aus Alu und mit Federgabelgeometrie. Oder, mal was ganz verrücktes: Stahlrahmen mit Starrgabel, z.B. den INTEC M1....

Viele Grüße

Gerald


----------



## Kronos (22. September 2009)

An meinem Cube AMS Pro von 2007 hat sich auch ein Riss gezeigt  ist gerade beim Händler, mal schaun was Cube macht.


----------



## Kronos (25. September 2009)

War heute wieder beim Händler.
Der Rahmen wurde von Cube durch einen neuen AMS Pro 2010  Rahmen ersetzt, hat insgesamt weniger als 4 Tage gedauert, vor allem weil sich mein Händler richtig ins Zeug gelegt hat.


----------



## bekr (26. September 2009)

oder risse bei cube langsam dauerbrenner sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (26. September 2009)

klatti kauf dir doch den ams 125 rahmen bei h&s für 400 euro. wenn das mit dem dämpfer geht, ist es doch eine gute alternative.

einen ams 100 gibts für den gleichen preis. oder nimm nen stereo rahmen für 299. falls der dämpfer passt. ist das doch ein tolles spielzeug =)


oh ich seh gerade, nen fox float 200, 50.8 kostet nur 89 euro.

für 400 hast du dann sterero rahmen und dämpfer, falls der passt. na das ist doch mal was. ansonsten nen  monarch für 250.


----------



## blubie (26. September 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> oder risse bei cube langsam dauerbrenner sind?


ist n neues feature bringt flexibilität im steuerrohr, ist aber cube patentiert wo anders gibts das nicht


----------



## Snevern (27. September 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> oder risse bei cube langsam dauerbrenner sind?



Wieso sei froh dann bekommst ein neuen Rahmen  Bei mein AMS waren auch 2 Risse genau am steuerrohr und jetzt besitzer eines 2010 Rahmens


----------



## blubie (27. September 2009)

tja nur blöd wenn die garantie nicht mitspielt


----------



## Snevern (28. September 2009)

Wenn machen die es auf Kulanz, habe schon genug davon gehabt


----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. Februar 2010)

Kronos schrieb:


> War heute wieder beim Händler.
> Der Rahmen wurde von Cube durch einen neuen AMS Pro 2010  Rahmen ersetzt, hat insgesamt weniger als 4 Tage gedauert, vor allem weil sich mein Händler richtig ins Zeug gelegt hat.



Wattt??? Nur vier Tage??

Bei mir hat sich fast an der gleichen Stelle wie bei Dir, gut auf der rechten Seite, am Steuerrohr (Cube AMS Pro 125 von 2007) ein Haariss gebildet. 





Das Bike ist seit gestern beim Händler. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert...


----------



## Scharfmacher (15. September 2011)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Wattt??? Nur vier Tage??
> 
> Bei mir hat sich fast an der gleichen Stelle wie bei Dir, gut auf der rechten Seite, am Steuerrohr (Cube AMS Pro 125 von 2007) ein Haariss gebildet.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
an genau der gleichen Stelle auch bei mir. ( AMS Pro 125 K24 2007)
Cube wird den Rahmen Kompromisslos gegen einen 2011er tauschen. Was ja toll ist. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich jetzt meinen schönen braun eloxierten gegen einen getauscht bekomme der mir persönlich überhaupt nicht mehr gefällt.
Evtl. werde ich das Bike dann verkaufen. Hat insgesamt auch nur ca. 3000 Km drauf. Man wird sehen...


----------



## StevenR1 (14. Juni 2019)

Mich hat es an einem Cube Sting WLS auch erwischt. Gleiche Stelle! Das Rad ist wie geleckt und trotzdem reißt es! Da keine Garantie und nun schon 2 Mails zu Cube direkt plus Vorführung beim Fahhändler...kein Ersatz! 

Es ist zum Heulen!  Und irgendwie auch frech! Müssen Autohersteller bei sowas nicht eine Rückrufaktion starten? Ist ja klar ein Produktionsfehler! Und kann gefährlich aus gehen!


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (14. Juni 2019)

StevenR1 schrieb:


> Mich hat es an einem Cube Sting WLS auch erwischt. Gleiche Stelle! Das Rad ist wie geleckt und trotzdem reißt es! Da keine Garantie und nun schon 2 Mails zu Cube direkt plus Vorführung beim Fahhändler...kein Ersatz!
> 
> Es ist zum Heulen!  Und irgendwie auch frech! Müssen Autohersteller bei sowas nicht eine Rückrufaktion starten? Ist ja klar ein Produktionsfehler! Und kann gefährlich aus gehen!



was erwartest du bei einem etwa 11 Jahre alten Rad? Dass dir der Hersteller was neues hinstellt?
Das Thema mit den Rissen ist auch schon gut 10 Jahre alt und seitdem habe, zumindest ich, nichts mehr von solchen Fehlerbildern, bei Cube, gehört.


----------



## Cubie (15. Juni 2019)

StevenR1 schrieb:


> Mich hat es an einem Cube Sting WLS auch erwischt. Gleiche Stelle! Das Rad ist wie geleckt und trotzdem reißt es! Da keine Garantie und nun schon 2 Mails zu Cube direkt plus Vorführung beim Fahhändler...kein Ersatz!
> 
> Es ist zum Heulen!  Und irgendwie auch frech! Müssen Autohersteller bei sowas nicht eine Rückrufaktion starten? Ist ja klar ein Produktionsfehler! Und kann gefährlich aus gehen!



Ein Kumpel hatte das gleiche Problem, aufgrund des Alters des Bikes war auch kein Austausch mehr möglich.
Er hat sich mit einer Rohrschelle beholfen, die noch schwarz Lackiert, dann geht das einigermaßen im Gesamtbild unter.
Mit der Schelle spannt man das Steuerrohr zusammen und der Riss geht nicht weiter.
Damit fährt er nun schon 2 Jahre, ohne Probleme.
Ist zumindest eine Option, obs einen taugt ist die andere Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. Juni 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hatte das gleiche Problem, aufgrund des Alters des Bikes war auch kein Austausch mehr möglich.
> Er hat sich mit einer Rohrschelle beholfen, die noch schwarz Lackiert, dann geht das einigermaßen im Gesamtbild unter.
> Mit der Schelle spannt man das Steuerrohr zusammen und der Riss geht nicht weiter.
> Damit fährt er nun schon 2 Jahre, ohne Probleme.
> ...


Gayel!
Aber unbedingt beachten:
Am "Ende" des Risses in dessen Verlaufsrichtung wenige Millimµmeter weiter ein Weiterreißverhinderungsloch bohren.

Ist wie wenn man mit einer Kupferraupe einen gerissenen Motorblock (mein Klassenlehrer, das Mäxchen Lorenz sagte immer: "Ne Orwäjd führ aynen der Fahder unn Mudder erschlachen had.") repadarierd.


----------



## Cubie (15. Juni 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Gayel!
> Aber unbedingt beachten:
> Am "Ende" des Risses in dessen Verlaufsrichtung wenige Millimµmeter weiter ein Weiterreißverhinderungsloch bohren.
> 
> Ist wie wenn man mit einer Kupferraupe einen gerissenen Motorblock (mein Klassenlehrer, das Mäxchen Lorenz sagte immer: "Ne Orwäjd führ aynen der Fahder unn Mudder erschlachen had.") repadarierd.



Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen einen Steuerrohr und einen Motorblock?
Evtl. kannst ja deinen Klassenlehrer noch anrufen, damit er Dir da weiterhilft...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. Juni 2019)

Was verstehts Du nicht an


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...Ist wie wenn ...


?


----------



## Cubie (15. Juni 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Was verstehts Du nicht an
> ?


----------

